# Mask for attic work



## Canaduh (Aug 31, 2016)

What do you guys use? I've been using these https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B0...5-ee03-4b76-99a6-3bd4d7a54cf9&pf_rd_i=desktop 
but if there is something better let me know.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I use those or something very similar.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I use a real mask with asbestos filter cartriages.

20 years from now you will be thankful for your forward thinking.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.asbestos-and-lead-respirator-with-cartridge.1000155555.html

Local HD. Keep a supply of carts in the truck. Each guy has their own mask.

Cheers
John


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Navyguy said:


> https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.asbestos-and-lead-respirator-with-cartridge.1000155555.html
> 
> Local HD. Keep a supply of carts in the truck. Each guy has their own mask.
> 
> ...


Very similar to what I use, the Honeywell North 5500 series with asbestos cartridges.

https://www.fullsource.com/north-safety-550030s/?size=2&gclid=Cj0KCQiAh_DTBRCTARIsABlT9MZeECFFxp-5nAfKEPhsPr_QybtR2uvRwxcWmDqOGnE6O2FjHT8-adUaAiTvEALw_wcB


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I use a real mask with asbestos filter cartriages.
> 
> 20 years from now you will be thankful for your forward thinking.


Could not agree more...

In our older telephone exchanges, its fairly common for asbestos to be discovered during renovation/engineering work, even in buildings that were supposedly clear of it. 

Personally, I would not work in any attic or older industrial buildings with out the use of a proper mask and cartridge. 

I keep a couple of those paper masks for what I would call low risk situations but they are worn for comfort/convenience more than anything and if I have any doubt at all, I wear a proper mask.

My stepson works for a local company that tests samples for asbestos contamination and from talking to him, I believe its more common than many people realise...Luckily not all forms are dangerous, but its simply not worth taking the risk...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Pete E said:


> Could not agree more...
> 
> In our older telephone exchanges, its fairly common for asbestos to be discovered during renovation/engineering work, even in buildings that were supposedly clear of it.
> 
> ...



Truer words haven't been spoken!


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

3m or honeywell half masks with cartridge filters. The masks aren't that expensive and last a long time if you take care of them. I find they don't fog my glasses as badly as the disposable dust masks.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

mitch65 said:


> 3m or honeywell half masks with cartridge filters. The masks aren't that expensive and last a long time if you take care of them. I find they don't fog my glasses as badly as the disposable dust masks.


I agree. 

I got tired of those ****ty ones you bend the clip on to fit around your nose. Every time you finished a project you can see all the dust that made it around the mask....!

I switched to one of those 3M types with the replaceable cartridges. They seal SO MUCH better it's not even worth comparing, plus it's considerably easier to breathe through them.

This looks like the one I use:
https://www.amazon.com/3M-Facepiece...8&qid=1518219486&sr=8-8&keywords=3m+dust+mask


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I use a real mask with asbestos filter cartriages.
> 
> 20 years from now you will be thankful for your forward thinking.


You know , I have started with the cheapo's and been slowly upgrading.

I'm looking at buying one of the cartridge types but my
hesitance has to do with my glasses immediately fog up
on everything I've tried so far and I don't want to waste
money.

Are those ones good for a person wearing eyeglasses?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> You know , I have started with the cheapo's and been slowly upgrading.
> 
> I'm looking at buying one of the cartridge types but my
> hesitance has to do with my glasses immediately fog up
> ...


I wear them with safety glasses.

You really need a better fit if they are fogging your glasses. 

Take a mask with the filters still covered and place it on your face without the strap and suck in, if it stays secure on your face it has a good seal and shouldn't fog your glasses.


----------



## Otterinaround (Feb 13, 2018)

*Mask check one two one two.*



MechanicalDVR said:


> I wear them with safety glasses.
> 
> You really need a better fit if they are fogging your glasses.
> 
> Take a mask with the filters still covered and *place it on your face without the strap and suck in, if it stays secure on your face it has a good seal and shouldn't fog your glasses*.


That's the scuba mask test. You do need to make sure there isn't any facial FLUFF that could break the seal also. (Asbestos= another reason for a clean chin.):glasses: A beard in the seal skirt works as a great bypass for asbestos to sneak by filtration.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

About 8 years ago I purchased respirator masks with cartage filters for all the workers.
Existing casino work. Lot of dust in some areas, sometimes fiberglass insulation, maybe some mono coat.
The guys liked them better.
Think it was said easier to breath, not as hot, not fogging safety glasses.
They actually worked to block all, compared to the disposable dust masks that I would say only help.
Financially it was less expensive then going thru the better disposable masks.
People would probibly use a few each shift each.

Then came the property safety rep.
Trouble with respirators is they require a Dr to review and approve each worker per OSHA.
At the time it could be done online by answering about 20 health questions.
Or local health providers that provide employer services like drug tests and workers comp also do this.
In the end it was decided by the EC not to let the guys use respirators.
Don't think it was a Dr, training, & compliance issue.
The property didn't want guests seeing people wearing them.
It came down to only a few the property would allow them in a few certain conditions that was around fumes and chemicals.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Owning and using a mask is not sufficient should you be audited, you will be asked if your employees were trained in the proper use of the mask.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

3M w/ 2097 cartridges.

The mask is basic -- you change cartridges to change the threat level.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Otterinaround said:


> That's the scuba mask test. You do need to make sure there isn't any facial FLUFF that could break the seal also. *(Asbestos= another reason for a clean chin.):glasses:* A beard in the seal skirt works as a great bypass for asbestos to sneak by filtration.


THIS is why you can't wear a beard if you work at a refinery.

It's GREAT pay, BTW. 

The typical refinery 'call' runs months on end.

Chevron had the Brothers out for over a year on one project, alone.

[ The life-safety rescue breathing gear requires a perfect face mating. ]


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Cow said:


> I agree.
> 
> I got tired of those ****ty ones you bend the clip on to fit around your nose. Every time you finished a project you can see all the dust that made it around the mask....!
> 
> ...



Dittos. :biggrin:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Otterinaround said:


> That's the scuba mask test. You do need to make sure there isn't any facial FLUFF that could break the seal also. (Asbestos= another reason for a clean chin.):glasses: A beard in the seal skirt works as a great bypass for asbestos to sneak by filtration.


The 'scuba' mask test works, you should hear air leaking by if it is.

With the filters covered with plastic you should be able to suck th emask to your face easily.

Places I have worked did fit tests to get the proper size mask.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Powered full mask*



Canaduh said:


> What do you guys use? I've been using these https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B0...5-ee03-4b76-99a6-3bd4d7a54cf9&pf_rd_i=desktop
> but if there is something better let me know.


I bought a full face mask with blower and it works great. Blower has two cartridge filters and is belt mounted. It took awhile to get used to the blower but no problems with the mask. NO fog, NO backpressure when exhaling, no problem with face hair. MSA mask and blower under $200 on e bay


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm not sure how it works in the States, but here in the UK, as an "average Joe" if I knew asbestos (or anything similar) was present, or if I even just suspected it, I would not be working there. 

I would report my concerns to my line manager, who would (or should!) follow company policy. If asbestos was confirmed to be in one of our buildings (and it is found from time to time) a whole host of Health and Safety regs kick in and a specialist company is brought in to decontaminate the area concerned. Their PPE is far in excess of anything mentioned on this thread as is their safety training ect.

Similarly, I would not be required to work in the presence of asbestos at a customers building either.

I am pointing this out so that people don't think its ok to be working in a known contaminated environment just because they have a decent facemask. Respirators of the type mentioned here are really just your last ditched insurance against the unknown and should be viewed that way...


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Canaduh said:


> What do you guys use? I've been using these https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B0...5-ee03-4b76-99a6-3bd4d7a54cf9&pf_rd_i=desktop
> but if there is something better let me know.


I use this one a lot.
https://www.amazon.com/Star-Wars-Ro...pID=51w11uwQpqL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

It was said a few times but some keep talking about a respirator mask fogging their glasses. You don't have a proper fit. They make different sizes. Think that is part of some Dr assessments is mask size fitting. Just remember no air leakage anywhere except thru the filter is acceptable.

The DoD standard is 10 seconds. 
Pull the mask out of a case. 
Slip on head. Tighten straps. 
Make sure mask is not folded over on face. 
Cover filter with hand and blow to ensure no leakage. 
Some could do it in 4 seconds.

Dust masks are not air tight, respirators are.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I would go and read the packages. I know mine have the ability to use multiple carts, where I suppose the "toxic dust" one might be just for that.

The multi-purpose one has interchangeable carts?

Cheers
John


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

I use those valved N95 masks. Most of the stuff I deal with is fiberglass insulation and dust from sweeping.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Nine out of every ten poster's here never even go into attics. They are just yes men worked for Corporations or the unions and know all about the dust masks but never set foot for real in attics. I know Majewski is for real though. 
Majewski gets it on. He's an attic man.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Majewski said:


> I use this one a lot.
> https://www.amazon.com/Star-Wars-Ro...pID=51w11uwQpqL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch








Her'es what some of mine look like:vs_laugh:


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

macmikeman said:


> Nine out of every ten poster's here never even go into attics. They are just yes men worked for Corporations or the unions and know all about the dust masks but never set foot for real in attics. I know Majewski is for real though.
> Majewski gets it on. He's an attic man.


 
I was working in a house once and the spark fell out of the attic! Or at least his bottom half did! And he wasn't wearing a mask either! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Nine out of every ten poster's here never even go into attics. They are just yes men worked for Corporations or the unions and know all about the dust masks but never set foot for real in attics. I know Majewski is for real though.
> Majewski gets it on. He's an attic man.


I was in an attic yesterday, in fact. I was messing around with an a/c system for a tanning salon. It had been a month or two since the last time I was in an attic. I don't really miss it.


----------

